
How to Snag a Top Software Engineer - henrik_w
https://hired.com/blog/highlights/10-ways-to-hire-a-top-software-engineer/
======
mooreds
Note that this was written in 2014.

Still a lot of value. I would have appreciated some advice in knowing what can
be learned and what needs to be innate, as that seems key to finding the right
person.

